# Buck Growl



## Gettinbirdy

Anyone used the new Buck Growl from M.A.D. calls? I plan on using it next week. The footage on the DVD that comes with the call is pretty amazing. They catch a buck 'growling' and within minutes there's probably a dozen or so bucks tearing around.

What's everyone's take on this 'new' deer vocalization? Has anyone had any experiences with this call?


----------



## kevin.k

http://www.obsessionarchery.com/buck-gr ... p-830.html

you can watch a clip their

-wow that is absoululty amazing makes me wana buy one....but idk im sure all the big bucks wont just come charging heads 1st in like they kinda explain it to be lol ..... o well ill give it a shot maybe thanks for postin this gettinbirdy


----------



## USSapper

Thats pretty neat, I cant believe no one has heard that before or got in on tape. Cant say i have heard it personally


----------



## buckseye

hahhaha... anybody want beach front property in ND.... oh yeah if you can fart like a deer that's even better..... :lol:

its nothing new just somebody trying to make it sound new so they can sell you more crap..


----------



## HonkerExpress

I will be trying mine out this weekend. I am going to try the rattle, doe in heat, decoy, and buck growl, might be a little early, but might interest something, lol. Just want one last crack that the big boy I have been bow hunting before I resort to shooting him with the rifle, lol.


----------



## djleye

I rattled in two small bucks last Saturday night. They came sprinting in thinking they were pretty tough guys!!! That is so damn fun when it works like that!!!! I passed on them both at 15 yards broadside but still was a blast and gets the hear thumping!!!!!


----------



## kevin.k

this weekend is the PEAK of the Pre-Rut.......also full moon, eh or close to it  im very excited !!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

There is a sucker born every minute... :roll:


----------



## kevin.k

what are you talking about, its just another call its not like their gogin to come running in everyone understands that what are you saying sasha



> sasha:
> There is a sucker born every minute...


----------



## eidolic

i'd rather blow harder in my grunt call than pay for that crap; its no different.


----------



## swany25

I just bought one. Lost my old one last year, its nice to buy something new once and a while. It still sounds better than any grunt call I've ever had, besides the growl.


----------



## buckseye

it's not a growl.. its just grunting... some idiot trying to con you people into buying junk.... :lol:


----------



## eidolic

^^ditto. deer don't growl, they grunt. this is just an agressive grunt probably common during the rut. ive heard something like that before from 2 small bucks after a doe. no deer came flocking in.


----------



## Gettinbirdy

A lot of sceptics around here.

I agree with swan: "It still sounds better than any grunt call I've ever had, besides the growl."

Just blowing a little harder on a grunt call sounds like someone choking a goose. The 'growl' call is no more expensive than any other grunt call and it also allows for a larger vocalization range.

This call is no different than any other so-called gimmicks most bowhunters use. For example, the vibration reducing attachments for our bows. Or the human scent reduction products or deer attractants. The vibration products obviously offer a little vibration/shock relief along with a slight improvement in accuracy. The scent reduction products reduce, but not elimate the human scent. Finally, the deer attractants help increase your chances of bringing deer to the area.

These products as well as the Buck Growl only enhance your chances for success. I see no problem with trying something new to increase your odds.

The footage on the DVD is quite impressive, however it would be ignorant to think it will bring the bucks runnning. I'm sure the footage was an extraordinary experience which had the perfect conditions to bring about that type of behavior.

Innovation is the key to progress!


----------



## kevin.k

ofcourse they will make the call look amazing, but its just another grunt call i might give it a call, u can use it as a regular grunt...


----------



## HonkerExpress

I am sold on the BUCK GROWL. I went out on saturday night, after my third series of rattling/buck growling, I ended up getting a pretty nice 4x5 wasn't as big as I thought it was, but he came right in, and not only did I have a couple other smaller bucks come into it, but I had doe in heat, CODE BLUE out, and he also made that very same sound. So you can say they don't make that sound, but I heard him make the same sound right before I double lunged him and he ran 30 yards and went down. So you say they don't work, a sucker born every minute. I would have to disagree, cause it worked for me. Scored 139 1/2" 17 1/2" outisde spread. main frame 4x4 with a 4" kicker on the left beam, off the g2. I would recommend anyone try it at least once. Just my two cents.


----------



## kevin.k

thats awesome news, take a pic and post it with the buck growl next to the deer!!!!!(or deers antlers)


----------



## buckseye

I suppose it doesn't matter that they are in rut and chasing does like crazy already. Nobody said they don't make that sound it just isn't a growl... :lol: TFF


----------



## HonkerExpress

eidolic Posted: Fri Nov 03, 2006 5:56 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

^^ditto. deer don't growl

I beleive somone did say the don't 'GROWL'. And it sounded just like they did on the video. So I guess Mad Calls should change the name of the call to "Buck Aggressive Grunt" cause lets face it guys, They don't growl. Whatever, lol. They make noise unlike that of a grunt. Call it whatever you want to call it, but yes, they do make it, I heard it and I wish I would have had a video camera to prove it. Just my two cents. It worked very well for me, so I guess it could have been a combination of rattling/doe in heat, but the call sure didn't hurt my odds. Just my two cents.


----------



## eidolic

yes, thats what i was implying.

i was just agreeing with someone that its just another gimik to lure people in to buying it. sure its a good name to market, but i can blow just as loud and just the same (without sounding like a barking dog ur whatever) as a growl with my primos call. so why spend more money. i get the deer im looking for every year...... just my 2 cents

and its funny that now this product has came out, people are saying they heard it last night, ur right before they shot one it did it. ya okay :roll: i guess marketing scams work that good.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Apparently Marketing Scams work wonders. I mean even the deer got the Memo they have to start making the sounds right. I mean wow man, how stupid can some people be right. You are obviously a deer expert and you know exactly what you are talking about. I mean, its not physically possible for you to not know everything, so I should listen to whatever you say and take it to the bank.

I mean if you are such an expert on apparetly white tail bow hunting. Maybe you should share all your secrets. Cause you could make millions. For you to say you shoot the buck you want every year, thats quite an accomplishment. My hat goes off to you sir. You must know something not all of us do. So congrats. lmao. Some people. lol.

Oh Yeah, and the fact its a whole whopping 20 dollars, thats the deal breaker for me. Most people spend more then that sitting in the bar in one night. If you can't afford 20 dollars wow man. I don't know what to tell ya. And not to mention its probably the best sounding grunt call on the market. I don't know thats a tough call to make. lol. :withstupid:


----------



## eidolic

tweak out why dont ya. u have some issues. i just have good land, thats all. u live in grand forks. ever been to mountian? only 70 mile drive. i witness a lot of things im happy to share them. and yes, i'll defend what i've seen too. and i could probably afford a growl, but i still think i'd be wasting money. money at the bar is not a waste. no i couldn't make millions with what i know. at no point did i tell you that you should listen to me either. people post opinions on forums, believe what u want dude. but dont take ur feelings out on people like me cause u'll just be making urself look like an ***. and why would you care what i have to say about it. i guess i should be praising it and showing my joy for it like everyone else so u can be happy then?


----------



## HonkerExpress

Ok, first off, I didn't "tweak" as you call it. I was responding to what you said, about my comments. I also don't bow hunt or do any hunting around grand forks. I am originally from a small town, not to far from you in Mountain ND. I have been there plenty of times. You say I have some issues? Not so, lol. I just tried to explain my experiences with this certain product and you just bashed me for saying what I had happen. Now you can say you did no such thing, but I suggest you read your post again. You blatently said you feel this is a marketing scam? I don't know how that can be when is been caught on camera multiple times, and just because you have never heard it, why should you be able to judge it and call it a ploy? I don't understand that? Now you say I have issues, I would suggest you have the issues here man.

Just because you haven't heard or seen something, doesn't mean its not true? I just think its kinda funny for someone to sit there and say, thats not real, I have never heard it. And you basically are calling me a liar because I heard the one I shot make a noise that you apparently haven't heard, nor do you beleive they can make it. Well if thats the case, there most only be a few select deer scattered throughout the country that are able to produce this sound. And I guess I killed it. lmao. Again, you need to realize just because you haven't heard it, they still can and "do" do it. Just my two cents again.


----------



## eidolic

right above ya buddy, read everything next time.


> ive heard something like that before from 2 small bucks after a doe. no deer came flocking in


 -quote from myself

everything but grunt and snort weeze calls and scentlok are marketing scams to me. everthing! yes deer can perform other noises and make smells, but who needs 'em? although u do believe in this stuff. so we post our replies to topics to make the forum a constructive place for hunters to view. were off topic. no one cares. end of conversation.


----------



## bretts

Hey eidolic not everybody has the same opinion as you, and by no means are you the authority on calling and yes the buck growl does work. It's another sound but it's not going to work 100% of the time, but when it does work that 1 time and you do bag a big buck then it was perfectly worth what you paid for.


----------



## bretts

oh yeah, and not everybody appreciates the attitude expressed


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

I agree with bretts... pple are entitled to their opinion and you should respect that... i hate the "my way or the highway" attitude of some pple... whats wrong with experimenting with new things on the hunting market dont be so quick to judge when something doesnt work the first time you use it... its just like rattling if you catch the right buck at the right time in the right place. its not gonna happen alot of the time...


----------



## eidolic

^ ya i totally agree. at what point did i refer to "my way or the highway?" i gave you my opinion.


----------



## R y a n

Brett, Chris, Shawn... can I pour some cold water on this thread and get it back on topic?

It appears that everyone started taking the good conversation personal. Please no personal attacks... not even innuendo is needed.

A "gimmick" could be interpreted many ways. Some people have used this call with success. Gimmick or not, it becomes another potential tool in attracting a buck within bow range.

I think posters need to start using qualifying descriptors when posting. E.g, saying something along the lines of "it appears to be a gimmick" or "it appears to work in certain situations" or "it sounds like growling to me"

Gettinbirdy's second post on this topic about sums up the issue. He does a great job of describing the call, the marketing strategy, and his opinion.... without the need to take a personal shot at someone's opinion.

Some of you guys really need to work on this skill better...

Ryan


----------



## Berto4527

Ok, So i bought the call.

Bretts, your right about it not working 100% all the time.

If any of you bought the call, or listen to Mark Drury, he says it "enhances" the chance at the bucks and he also states the buck has to be in that mood to respond. Just like every other call you use. Its just like everything else, but its unique. I sounds different. 
I can say this past Saturday was amazing, like no other. In the morning, I saw 22 deer, 5 bucks, the rest does which I'm sure could have been repeats. Bucks weren't in range and wouldn't come closer, or were on the trail of a hot one. That night how ever, I saw nothing. Last 1/2 hour I used the growl, and i had a buck come in from 120 yards, right past a buddy of mine to me. Unfortunately I couldn't get a shot do to some brush, but, It worked that night.


----------



## Greenhunter

HAHAHAHA Mark Drury is selling the Buck Growler and Will Primos is marketing the Deer Roarer calls.
These guys are super businessmen. They will sell sell sell!!!! 
I am impressed by their ingenuity. When sales fall off of their other products, they market a new one....It keeps us in the sporting good stores.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i think i might try the call... can you get it at the new scheels in fargo or any where else in fargo? or do you have to order it?


----------



## bretts

You can get either or at scheels. I think they are about $20 a piece. Hopefully you have some success


----------



## Draker16

I have one and it is the best sounding grunt I have heard yet, I like deep tone you can get from it!


----------



## scissorbill

Have any of you guys tried the new "buck whistle",or the doe chortle, these are both awesome calls. Most people have had great success with these even in areas with few or no deer present, Only 20 bucks or so at your favorite sporting goods score.


----------



## Greenhunter

I just bought the new "Buck Fart" and its awsome! It sounds so real too! It even comes with a can of gas for that full fart effect. It's on sale this month for $14.99.


----------



## Gettinbirdy

Very intelligent answers guys! No one has a valid argument to the fact that several have stated the call sounds better than any other grunt on the market with a larger vocalization range.

It seems most of you are making fun of the name of the product (growl). Who cares what the name is. I'll agree that this isn't a 'new' deer vocalization just discovered this year, however, it is a new call that offers a great grunting range with the added bonus of a 'growl.'

Why not buy a call that is the same price of another call, but has more range in tone?

I've yet to hear one of you give an arguement to disprove this 'sound' or give a personal experience that would discount it's credibility.

Any credible arguements out there?


----------



## djleye

I don't have a comment on the buck growl, but this here is funny!!!!



> I just bought the new "Buck Fart" and its awsome!


Good stuff!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt

:rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## MNgoosekiller

LOL :lol:


----------



## Tator

so has anybody tried this call in the woods with any luck yet?????? just curious


----------



## Gettinbirdy

Well still no answers from all of you sceptics. I want to hear why the buck growl is a bad investment. I guarantee 95% of the calls out there don't have the range of this call. To say that your ordinary grunt call can 'grunt' is rediculous.


----------

